# in search of a backpack for my Vizsla



## MaxInVegas (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am looking to take my Vizsla out backpacking. We own a Ruffwear Approach backpack. It is a fine product. well constructed. the problem is the nylon straps. the coarse material is murder on her skin. Has anyone found a solution? I hired a seamstress to relocate the straps. She even built removable fleece sleeves to cover the abrasive straps at the contact points, and still we come home with nasty welts. I have been unable to ever use a nylon harness for this same reason. What am I missing? Im desperate to find a solution. thank you in advance!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I use the Ruffwear Palisades pack for our backcountry trips. It's a different pack (larger, detachable) but they use the same webmaster harness. I have never had a problem with rubbing, which has me wondering if the fit is correct on your pup? The longest trip we have done is 2 weeks in the bush, on extremely rugged terrain, 8+ hour travel days, and still no rubbing issues. I would contact Ruffwear directly for their insight. I have always had great experience with their customer service. They stand behind their products. 

If I were to try a different pack my next would be the Hurtta trail pack, but I've had no reason to switch from Ruffwear. I have other Hurtta gear that I've been extremely pleased with though. 

There's nothing worse for human or pup than uncomfortable gear in the backcountry. I hope you find something that works for your pup. Happy trails! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I have the Approach as well and have been considering adding some fleece sleeves or something to help with the rubbing. That's disappointing to hear it didn't work for you. I wonder if adding something like body glide into the mix would help.

I'm not yet at the point I'm willing to drop the $$$ on one, but Groundbird Gear is a cottage company run by a former AT thru-hiker that makes custom packs for dogs. It's similar to the Palisades design with a harness and removable saddle bags, but of course fully customized to your dog's dimensions.


----------

